# ROYAL MARINES DEEP REFUGE - Feb 2017



## khurbanx

This one i havent seen so much on here but on other Fourms.

Unsure on the fall history on this place :s


*The explore*​

i found out about this place in 2014 - via some local photographer but waited for unknow resaon untill feb 2017 to go explore this place . 

it was a cold night - and at about 10pm under the cover of darkness we went in - we didnt even hit all the location  

sadly by the time we wanted to go back they sealed it up but at lest it safe now 



some pictures : 


0Dock road by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


1Dock road by KHUrbanX, on Flickr 


3Dock road by KHUrbanX, on Flickr 


4Dock road by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


5Dock road by KHUrbanX, on Flickr




Yotube Video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkIKkfANLN8&t=7s


----------



## Rolfey

Nice pictures chap looks smart!!


----------



## khurbanx

thanks mate ! one of clean tunnels i been in  boyfriend love the tunnels too we just gutted we never went back to explor the rest


----------



## BikinGlynn

Interesting stuff, shame u didnt get more!


----------



## khurbanx

i took about 30 photos  back in 2017 - wish i went back like i said i was gonna  - just didnt wanna flood the post with load photos aha.


----------



## KPUrban_

Do like the looks of them, needs some iron wool....
Nice report.


----------

